# Egg concern?



## phillychad (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello, I have posted here before and have always received great advice. Some of you may remember me.... My name is Chad and I have what we believe is a king flyer. She is kept in the home and has never been outside. We feed her Kaytee Dove mix and some corn kernels. She always has fresh water... Here is my concern...

Over the winter she has layed many eggs. Of course they are not fertile so she sits on them for a few weeks, gives up, and lays another set. It has been about a month since she has not layed any more eggs. We have noticed that she seems rather "puffy" in her rear end lately. She has been acting fine until about a day or two ago. It's hard explain but she seems standoffish. Also, just now, when holding her, what seemed to be water poured out of her mouth. I never saw that before. I just took her food away from her until I hear back from you. My wife has been giving her ALLOT of the corn kernels. We also give her grit. I remember somebody saying something about the possibility of an egg jamming in her and I was just afraid that was what is happening to her. I have included some pics to show her "puffyness"... Also, for what it is worth she seems to have fallen out of "bond" with me and has been staying real close to our dog, who seems not to care... She is eating and drinking fine. If there is anything I missed, please let me know. She is about three years old. Any help will greatly be appreciated. Thank you! Chad 


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8739&stc=1&d=1209177858



http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8740&stc=1&d=1209177876


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8741&stc=1&d=1209177886


----------



## phillychad (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8742&stc=1&d=1209178033
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8743&stc=1&d=1209178042
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=8744&stc=1&d=1209178050


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do you have an avian vet you can take the bird to? I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Agreed .. definitely vet time for your beloved pigeon. She is likely egg bound. Please keep us posted. You can search here for some helpful threads on egg binding .. heat and moisture may help and may even allow a "bound" egg to pass. Don't mess around with this, however, as egg binding can result in a fatal situation for the bird.

Terry


----------



## phillychad (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes there is a bird vet in the area... I am currently out of work and don't really have the extra $$ it will cost to take her there.... Is there anything I could try before I take her to the vet? Heat? Moisture?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

phillychad said:


> Yes there is a bird vet in the area... I am currently out of work and don't really have the extra $$ it will cost to take her there.... Is there anything I could try before I take her to the vet? Heat? Moisture?


I'm so sorry to hear your hen isn't feeling well.

Heat, moisture, allow her to bathe, give her liquid calcium, and a drop of olive oil down the throat. A few extra safflower in her diet at this time would be beneficial.

If she hasn't laid in a month she is more then just egg bound, there could be infection so she would need antibiotics-but you need to get her to a vet. If she isn't pooping normal then that may be backing up too, and that is very dangerous.


----------



## phillychad (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, we just looked and found out that our old vet we use to take our parrot to has closed. I need to try and find a vet in our area, Philadelphia...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

phillychad said:


> Ok, we just looked and found out that our old vet we use to take our parrot to has closed. I need to try and find a vet in our area, Philadelphia...


http://www.aav.org/vet-lookup/

http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

phillychad said:


> Ok, we just looked and found out that our old vet we use to take our parrot to has closed. I need to try and find a vet in our area, Philadelphia...


Really, don't delay in finding another avian vet. I would say this is an emercency situation. Must be a vet that understands birds. 
Maybe Waren knows of someone. I'll send him an email.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I just saw these pictures and as usual, the experts have weighed in. This is an emergency for your hen. Until you can get her to a vet, you might try placing her on a heating pad. Keep her warm and comfortable. Olive oil and liquid calcium may save her life. I don't know if this is a good idea but I soaked my hen's bum in a tub of warm water for 5 minutes and that helped her eliminated a gigantic blockage, and after that an egg popped out.
It isn't an exageration to say that perhaps a qualified vet is her only real hope.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

philodice said:


> I just saw these pictures and as usual, the experts have weighed in. This is an emergency for your hen. Until you can get her to a vet, you might try placing her on a heating pad. Keep her warm and comfortable. Olive oil and liquid calcium may save her life. I don't know if this is a good idea but I soaked my hen's bum in a tub of warm water for 5 minutes and that helped her eliminated a gigantic blockage, and after that an egg popped out.
> It isn't an exageration to say that perhaps a qualified vet is her only real hope.


I think your right about the warm soak, we had an avian vet where I work and I remember in passing hearing her talk about the warm soaks for egg binding or blockage. I hope your hen gets better.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like it may be a couple of counties away but...Harleysville Veterinary Clinic...215-256-4664...DR. Brown or Dr. Wagner. At the very least, they may be able to make a referral to a vet closer to where you live.


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Philly Chad. Charis just informed me about your bird. My God, please get her to the vet. I hope she gave you my vet info. I only live 10 minutes from that vet. They are wonderful people. I will pay for her vet visit if you can get her there. Private message me if you are going to get her there. I can meet you. Please don't let money stop you from saving this birds life. I'll help!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Janet said:


> Hey Philly Chad. Charis just informed me about your bird. My God, please get her to the vet. I hope she gave you my vet info. I only live 10 minutes from that vet. They are wonderful people. I will pay for her vet visit if you can get her there. Private message me if you are going to get her there. I can meet you. Please don't let money stop you from saving this birds life. I'll help!


Janet...that is a very kind offer.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Bless you, Janet, for offering to cover the cost! Chad, I hope you will take Janet up on her kind offer. As others have said, it's critical that your hen gets immediate vet care.


----------



## phillychad (Jan 24, 2007)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!! I just sent Janet a PM... Just came home from work, my wife has been trying to help her as best as she could all day. Her back end has tripled in size... The only way to explain it is that it reminds me of what a bullfrog looks like. My wife is soaking her bottom in warm water as I type this. She called EVERYWHERE today. The only place that would see her was a place called the PENN veterinarian's school... They want $175.00 just to walk in the door. Believe me, if I had it, I wouldn't hesitate! All the other vets won't see her until Monday... I don't know what to do!?! I don't even know if eggs come out of the same place as her poop. Sorry to sound so ignorant. We just soaked her for over five minutes as suggested. Now what? We rubbed some vegetable oil on her. She is pooping but can't walk right. She also seems very upset. Where would I get liquid calcium from? ANYTHING anyone might be able to suggest to help her would GREATLY be appreciated. She is my buddy. I don't want to lose her. I am waiting for Janet to get back to me. I live in Center city Philadelphia and will drive wherever I need to go... The one shelter my wife called said it would be best to just put her down. I don't want to do that! PLEASE HELP US!!! CHad


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I just sent you a private message with Janet's phone number. She said for you to call her right away.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Poor thing. Make sure you warm and dry her right off after that soak, maybe it made her more comfortable. And yeah everything comes out of the same hole.


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey everyone, I talked to Chad, he did get his bird to the vet last night. He took her to the University of Pa Veterinary Clinic. I called him again this morning, but there was no answer. I noticed he left some p.m. so I quickly checked them. The last one was a 2am, so there probably sleeping now. I'm not really sure what he was trying to say in the p.m., so before I give any info out about Alphabet, maybe we'll wait to hear from him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Janet said:


> Hey everyone, I talked to Chad, he did get his bird to the vet last night. He took her to the University of Pa Veterinary Clinic. I called him again this morning, but there was no answer. I noticed he left some p.m. so I quickly checked them. The last one was a 2am, so there probably sleeping now. I'm not really sure what he was trying to say in the p.m., so before I give any info out about Alphabet, maybe we'll wait to hear from him.


keep us posted, sending good karma....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Any news on Alphabet?


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

I spoke with him earlier. Alphabet was not egg bound. They did a sonogram and found no trace of any egg. They were given 3 options. 1) put the bird down 2) Run more extensive testing and do surgery 3) Wait till Monday and bring her back, if she makes it. I was able to put up $300.00 for litle Alphabet. If they did the extensive testing and the surgery, they said it would be in the $1200.00 range. It would still be no guarantee, that Alphabet would make it. Chad and his wife cried alot and thought about what they were going to do. They had decided to put her down. When they went back in to talk to the Dr., the Dr. gave him the three choices again. He then offered 1 more. Apparently a nurse who was getting off, took a peak in at Alphabet. She runs an aviary and has many of her own. She fell in love w/ her right away. She offered to take Alphabet in and pay for any and all treatment that would be needed. If at anytime she felt she was in alot of pain, she said she would stop and put her down. So not to suffer. The only catch would be that they would have to sign the bird over to her and that they would not know the end result. It was very painful for them. They were at the vet till 3am. In the end, they know Alphabet is a fighter. They decided to try and give her a life before ending it. Their very heart-broken right now. However, they also know the nurse will take very good care of her and will see to it that she does not suffer. PRAY FOR CHAD AND DEBRA!!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Janet...you are such a blessing and you went far beyond what most people would or could do.
What a heart wrenching story. I've been wondering all day what finally happened. I guess we'll never know how it all turns out.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

That _is_ a heart-wrenching story.  Chad, if you read this, I'm deeply moved by your sacrificial love for Alphabet and my heart aches for you. I've been in that "between a rock and a hard place" situation with pets and it's a horrible place to be. I hope and pray Alphabet will survive, but either way I know you are broken-hearted at losing her. I'm so very sorry about all of this. 

Janet, thank you so much for helping. At least Chad and Debra know they did absolutely everything they could for their hen. 

-Cathy


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

why can't the nurse keep them updated as to her progress?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

nikku-chan said:


> why can't the nurse keep them updated as to her progress?


I wondered the same thing when I just read that. That makes no sense to me at all. I can understand signing the bird over to the lady (I guess) if she's going to pay the medical bills, but what reason would there be for her not to be able to let these people know how everything turns out?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I wondered the same thing when I just read that. That makes no sense to me at all. I can understand signing the bird over to the lady (I guess) if she's going to pay the medical bills, but what reason would there be for her not to be able to let these people know how everything turns out?


I agree with you two.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Janet,

You truly are an angel for helping Chad and his wife get care for Alphabet. I'm glad the nurse was willing to take Alphabet and work with her, but to not let Chad know the outcome seems a bit cruel to me. These aren't folks who are just dumping a bird on her. I'm glad Alphabet has a bit more of a chance. My heart goes out to Chad and his wife for the sorrow I know they feel right now about their beloved Alphabet.

Margaret


----------



## Janet (Jan 17, 2008)

I just want you all to know, I also felt the same way. I have no clue why they can't know the outcome. I reallyy don't think thats fair to them. If the bird survives, then the nurse should be thankful they were willing to give her up so that she had a chance to live. The nurse fell in love w/ Alphabet. But being she also has an aviary, she should understand and relate to giving up something that you love soo much and let them know.
Chad had to go to the hospital. He's having trouble breathing. I'm sure its probably an anxiety attack. He's lost something that he loved soo much. I hope he starts to feel better. Wish him well!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sending my wishes and prayers for a speedy recovery for Chad. He did a wonderful thing for this bird, but it was a great sacrifice, I'm sure.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I said a prayer for Chad. That's really rough. I hope the nurse will relent and find some way (even a card or note) to let them know whether or not Alphabet survived.


----------



## onlymypigeons (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello. I have pigeons and I had 3 pigeons that make that. When I go to a vet he tells me to buy a medcine. I don't remeber it's name but when you open it would be yellow. It's not liquid. After a week or 2 it will be fine.


----------

